# lost 7 year old parrot



## mrouse (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, well, I lost my 7 year old parrot fish last night. He seemed very pale the night before, and he did not come to me any time I was near the tank, as he usually did. I have a 50 gallon tank, he was one of three parrots, the other two were young. Is 7 years old for a Parrot fish? The ammonia level was up a little yesterday morning, I am not sure why. I did a partial water change, it had been two weeks since I had done one. Cleaned filter a week ago.
The only change I have had is I have been having trouble with little dots of red rust like algae on my plant leaves and rocks?? Any ideas, or do you think it just was time? Thanks for advice.


----------



## HMPKFAN (Apr 5, 2011)

It was time.. In captivity parrots do not usually last more than 6yrs. Consider your self priveledged.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry for your loss mrouse!


----------

